# PICS and VID! Mud Muckers Mudtoberfest 2013



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Mud Muckers in Bunnell, Fl. Good time was had by all with carnage kept to a minimum, 1 midnight belt change and 1 bumper, neither of which slowed us down. We did most of our riding at night so I only got a little bit of video footage and only had my phone so not too many action shots either. Perfect conditions for riding, lots of mud and water, but it did get pretty dang cold come 4:00 am.
﻿Mud Muckers Mudtoberfest 2013 - YouTube


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

LOoks likea great time!! Never did that at night though. Might give that a try.


----------



## whitesuspect (Aug 5, 2013)

We had a great time @ MudMuckers.. even after snapping my (R) brake lever off? I seen you guys drive right past our camp. (assuming by the pics you posted of your truck) We had the 05' Blue/silver F250 4x4 on 40" militarys w/16' enclosed white trailer parked next the the main road before the monster truck parking/camp are. We also had the can-am's displayed out front

This was by the SOS trail. Mud Mucker Mudtoberfest 2013 - YouTube
Video is grainy at a distance on this one.. Go pro 3 has been ordered. Mud Muckers 2013 - YouTube

Here are the rest of the videos: Bro Mafia - YouTube


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

How'd your brake lever break? And I couldn't tell in the vid, was that a new Scrambler?


----------



## whitesuspect (Aug 5, 2013)

Yes sir that is the brand spanking new scrambler. He has had it about 3mo and has had nothing but problems with it from the first night he got it. When it runs, it runs great! When it don't wanna run.. It just quits and leaves you stranded. As far as the brake lever... I was caught in a deep rut net to a tree. When I took off out of the hole my wheel jerked to the right, I heard a "ping" and the brake lever was gone! I must have sat there for about 5min try to figure out *** happen? Oh well sh^t happens.


Sent from a Rotary Phone using Tapatalk.... Powered by 2-D cell battery's.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Pics look great! Wish we could have made it


----------

